

Ask HN: What are some cool gifts for entrepreneurs? - the_cat_kittles

for web entrepreneurs things like domain names, hosting, dropbox storage etc... but what about for entrepreneurs in other areas, like solar tech or bio or regular business?
======
revorad
[http://mixergy.com/gift-membership-holidays-2011/give-
mixerg...](http://mixergy.com/gift-membership-holidays-2011/give-mixergy-
premium-for-the-holidays/)

------
mrkmcknz
This is a cool gift site from someone on HN for hackerneurs!

<http://hackerthings.com/>

~~~
the_cat_kittles
excellent link! thank you

------
leslyn
What about a really nice day planner and we all need massages to relieve the
stress we feel!!

